# B.J. Penn: "Diego Sanchez is a little wierd."



## Nos5 (Oct 11, 2007)

Haha.... it's true though. Sanchez is a strange cookie. YESSSS! YESSS! YESSS!

Good interview with B.J. Also talks about teaching Kenny Florian a lesson:

http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-new...-went-after-Diego-Sanchez-Im-coming-baby.html


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Now that's an understatement.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Ironic coming from the guy who licks peoples blood and kisses opponents on the mouth after a win.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice article.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

BWoods said:


> Ironic coming from the guy who licks peoples blood and kisses opponents on the mouth after a win.


_lol i loved that scene when he gave Matt the big kiss:thumb02:_


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for the news flash, BJ. You have your own quirks.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

It doesn't matter if BJ has quirks in my opinion, because Diego has many.

It's like a crazy person calling antoher nut crazy. Doesn't mean the second person isn't crazy :confused02:

:thumb02: MagiK


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

A guy that yells "YES!!" as he walks out to the octagon is a little weird? Never would have known. Regardless, Diego is bad ass, and one of the reasons is because he's a little far out there.


----------



## Bzaal (Sep 4, 2009)

BWoods said:


> Ironic coming from the guy who licks peoples blood


That's not strage, it's f'in scary.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah, pretty scary, risking illness and looking like a jackass while doing it. 

Oh wait, dats y its scurry cuz BJ Penn doesn't care abut that! 

I wouldn't call it strange or scary, it's idiotic.


----------



## jcc78 (Nov 16, 2009)

imo i think diego sanchez is gay


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

jcc78 said:


> imo i think diego sanchez is gay


_Noo he is to tough to be gay _


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

IMO I think? This is why we stay in school. Diego is a little out there, but he's still badass.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Is he weird? hell yeah but does he come to fight? hell yeah! Should be an outstanding fight. Looking forward to it.


----------



## jcc78 (Nov 16, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> _Noo he is to tough to be gay _


Did you see those pics of him where hes shirtless with 2 other shirtless dudes and hugging? 

Can someone post them please


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

jcc78 said:


> Did you see those pics of him where hes shirtless with 2 other shirtless dudes and hugging?
> 
> Can someone post them please


_No never saw them! Probably some dudes were he was training with or?:confused02:_


----------



## jcc78 (Nov 16, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> _No never saw them! Probably some dudes were he was training with or?:confused02:_


nah it was in an apartment or something no training stuff around.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_mmhh interesting! Maybe he is really gay:confused02:
The MMA Sport is probably like Soccer, these guys will never out themself in the public. _


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

So Sanchez is wierd and possibly gay, Penn is a vampire and wierd! There're both kooks if you ask me, along with many other fighters that are a little strange to say the least, it just comes with the territory of guys that enjoy fighting each other.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

slugfest said:


> So Sanchez is wierd and possibly gay, Penn is a vampire and wierd!


so that would make Penn Dracula and Sanchez is Renfield.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I dont give two hoots if Diego were gay which he probably isnt. Nor care if Penn licks other dudes blood. These two guys are awesome to watch fight and ive been waiting for this fight since it was announced.

War Sanchez


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

TERMINATOR said:


> I dont give two hoots if Diego were gay which he probably isnt. Nor care if Penn licks other dudes blood. These two guys are awesome to watch fight and ive been waiting for this fight since it was announced.
> 
> War Sanchez


Yep, recipe for a good fight these two kooks! lol,
can't wait myself, should be veeery good.

go Sanchez!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

lol, good stuff. 



MagiK11 said:


> It doesn't matter if BJ has quirks in my opinion, because Diego has many.
> 
> It's like a crazy person calling antoher nut crazy. Doesn't mean the second person isn't crazy :confused02:
> 
> :thumb02: MagiK


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

Personally, I think Diego's personality is retarded. He's driven and that makes him a good fighter. But watching him on TUF, I think he is a damn retard. Who ******* prays to the rain gods? A dumbass that would rather be sick than fighting. Again, he is a good fighter, but definitely not someone I would give a shit to talk to. I do rather enjoy his enterances when he is just yelling at nothing, all the way down to the walkway to the cage, clearly cuz he has torrettes. He was suspended for pot awhile back meaning that he smoked himself retarded in college, or hell, high school.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> A guy that yells "YES!!" as he walks out to the octagon is a little weird? Never would have known. Regardless, Diego is bad ass, and one of the reasons is because he's a little far out there.


I concur :thumbsup:


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> _Noo he is to tough to be gay _


Hey, Alexander the Fabulous was gay too.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

kgilstrap said:


>











Joking aside, you might want to upload that picture on another site. :thumb02:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

:confused05:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

xeberus said:


> :confused05:


hahahaha gave too much rep today but i'll rep ya for sure tomorrow for that gif ! lol


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh no, its the dreaded mean face 

I think we need a tiny pic of Diego in mean face mode as a smilie


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah that blood licking thing Penn does is a bit more outthere than anything Sanchez has displayed. It's gross. I don't care how high your adrenaline is you just don't do that..

I wouldn't be surprised to see Sanchez pick up the win here. I doubt BJ will walk through him.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

MagiK11 said:


> Joking aside, you might want to upload that picture on another site. :thumb02:


Hey dumbass, I posted that in reply to another user earlier in the thread.










Happy Thanksgiving!


----------

